

Starbucks to Accept Pickup Orders Via Its Mobile App - murtza
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/07/18/starbucks-to-accept-pickup-orders-via-its-mobile-app/

======
kirillzubovsky
Sounds like it's something they were originally promising Square, but then
backed out and decided to do on their own. heh. I guess that's the unfortunate
side of making deals with large co's.

